
Docker tells employees it’s trying to raise cash amid ‘significant challenges’ - nodesocket
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/27/docker-is-trying-to-raise-money-following-arrival-of-ceo-rob-bearden.html
======
hermanradtke
DockerHub used to be one offering that made them some cash. This is now being
commoditized by major cloud providers.

~~~
nodesocket
I am a strong believer that open source infrastructure companies are extremely
difficult to make work. Once you get enough market share and exposure AWS will
just take your open source software and wrap their own service. Examples
include MongoDB and Elasticsearch, though both went public and are successful.
I just wonder as a purely business move if open source infrastructure software
is really the way to go.

~~~
m_mueller
Couchbase comes to mind here as well. How are they doing? They have been
around for quite some time as well.

------
pnako
Maybe Docker should copy the successful business model of bash or ssh.

~~~
herohamp
Can someone explain this? I assume it's a joke but I don't know enough

~~~
djohnston
It's a joke. But it goes to the point that companies founded on open source
are in a precarious place

------
streetcat1
Another Kubernetes casualty.

------
FpUser
If they go down that's be a big pita.

